# 926plv32



## crooxy (Nov 28, 2007)

So... I'm kind of new to this whole computer thing, but I can find My Computer, and I can guess when some thing's not quite right... In the last week, my computer has been giving me the Blue-Screen-Of-Death (who knew they still built that into computers...), then rebooting for me. I thought at first it had something to do with my school's internet, because I'm not the only one having computer problems, but mine seem different...

I'm guessing it's a virus, though Norton 360 and Spybot: Search and Destroy aren't coming up with anything fatal.

Today I was looking around when I noticed that my hard drive was COMPLETELY full... That's not exactly an easy task, even for someone with a music library as excessive as mine. When I went to my add/remove programs to get rid of some of the apps I don't really use, I noticed one that I had never seen before...

926plv32

I googled it and little came up. I don't know if it's a Window's program or something I managed to download, and is slowly taking over my computer...So, I'm hesitant to remove it.

If anyone has encountered it before, please let me know. Any help would be great!!!

Thanks a million!
Cassandra


----------



## Nesjemannen (Nov 9, 2007)

Harddisk full without you knowing it?
Computer turning itself off/rebooting?

Sounds like if you got lots of bad files...

*1.* Download SUPERAntiSpyware

Follow steps:

-Run the setup.

-When finished, and this is importaint, UPDATE your definitions by clicking "Check for Updates"

- After updating, press "Preferences" -> Scanning Control And *check* the "Scan for tracking cookies", "Scan for Alternate data streams", "Terminate memory threats before quarantining" and the "Close Browser" options.

- *Uncheck* "Ignore Files Larger than 4MB", "Ignore Non-executable files", "Scan only known file types",

- Do a full scan, preferably in Safe Mode ( Without internet connection! )

- Delete/Quarantine EVERYTHING that is listed when scan is finished.

- Scan twice ( After rebooting ) - It may help 

*2. * Try downloading AVG anti-rootkit to check if some deeper files got into your computer.

- Install and scan

- Get rid of *everything* if anything shows up

*3.* Ok, Now you have done some scanning - Still concerned?

- Download newest version of Hijackthis ( v 2.0.2 )

- Install & Run

- Press "Do a system scan and save a logfile"

- Let it finish - *AND DO NOT FIX ANYTHING*

- When finished, copy the text in notepad, And post it as a new thread in the Malware and HJT forum - You *Will* get expert help.

___________

Hope this helps,
and Good Luck!


----------

